# any dog competition events in LONG ISLAND, NY



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

weight pull
flyball
etc...

im interested in him doing something, should be fun... dont want to let the athleticism go to waste


----------



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

tyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------

